# don't even tell me...



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

hasn't anyone fished this lake in the past year? I have heard fair for pike, awful for walleye, and some perch in the right areas. Haven't been there myself.


----------



## Rancott (Apr 9, 2005)

i fished it 3 weeks ago......5 northern were caught by my party. every one on bank that we could see had at least 1. a person across from us got a 7 pound walleye. we "latched" into several tha we just couldnt turn ! great northern fishery.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Fishook,

They, (we) are all being tightlipped. If we told everybody how good the fishing is on Darling, then we would not be able to call it the "Dead Sea." They are in there...you just have to find them. Believe me... they are in there. Stizo


----------

